# It's been fun. Last trip tonight.



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

That's it. I'm not whoring out my vehicle and risking my life for $.73 a mile.
I'm better than this. Maybe the few that keep driving will get broadsided by
a FedEx or Walmart semi and receive a large insurance settlement. 
It's been kinda fun, but no more!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

RonL said:


> That's it. I'm not whoring out my vehicle and risking my life for $.73 a mile.
> I'm better than this. Maybe the few that keep driving will get broadsided by
> a FedEx or Walmart semi and receive a large insurance settlement.
> It's been kinda fun, but no more!


Wishing you the best! Stopped driving after last rate cut.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Good luck with everything. Welcome to the quitters club.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Congratulations! Life will be a hell of a lot better. Also I quit a few weeks ago and I'm loving it.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Congratulations! Life will be a hell of a lot better. Also I quit a few weeks ago and I'm loving it.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

i quit too! though i do miss some of the people i met driving. lol "uber memories" It was a fun experience though even if i had to work slave like hours to make crap money. The people I liked usually tipped too.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats Ron. It seems Tennessee and Kentucky were hardest hit by the rate cuts. It's just not feasible at these rates.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

A quitter's club sub forum. Great idea


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

How do you quit uber? I have not been driving for 3 weeks (don't feel like it) but not consider myself quitting. It's not that you quit but you can always drive at anytime, right? Or you quit as uber deactivate the account as a whole.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

You delete the driver app and notify uber to end your partnership. 

Or you can just not log on and eventually you will be deactivated.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Yea quitting means turning in the phone and deactivating. Keeping the phone and not turning it on means laying low. Which is it?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I hear you. When the .73 hit I just couldn't bring myself to drive on UberX. I don't play the guarantee game, or incentives. Either the fare works or it doesn't. I was already slowing down on it from the loss of the airport flat rate. Even a 1.5 surge now is practically meaningless. All it does is bring fares back to pre cut levels, but with pax now upset that they're being surged. And the once in awhile a 3x surge comes up, that's just cab fare.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> You delete the driver app and notify uber to end your partnership.
> 
> Or you can just not log on and eventually you will be deactivated.


POST # 10 / @uber_sea: ♤♡♢♧ Word! What is the
line on Pats vs. Seahawks?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RonL said:


> That's it. I'm not whoring out my vehicle and risking my life for $.73 a mile.
> I'm better than this. Maybe the few that keep driving will get broadsided by
> a FedEx or Walmart semi and receive a large insurance settlement.
> It's been kinda fun, but no more!


Good luck man. I have to believe you made a wise decision. I made the same one about three weeks ago. The idiots are still billing me for their crappy iPhone too!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Congratulations! Life will be a hell of a lot better. Also I quit a few weeks ago and I'm loving it.


As soon as you quit you'll have an unbelievably pleasant experience. I call it an Ubergasm.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> As soon as you quit you'll have an unbelievably pleasant experience. I call it an Ubergasm.


Is that messy?


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Ronnies driving through the city tonight, through the lights in a hot new Uber Car../........
Say goodbye to Uber , say goodbye my baby...

Farewell good sir

JJ


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Is that messy?


HeHe - not so much, it's more an orgasm of the mind.  It's actually quite cleansing - out with the Uber filth and all.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Txchick said:


> Wishing you the best! Stopped driving after last rate cut.


It's too bad uber/lyft chose to continue the rate cuts. Driving uber almost into the ground.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Zombie thread ressurected again


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

DriverJ said:


> Good luck man. I have to believe you made a wise decision. I made the same one about three weeks ago. The idiots are still billing me for their crappy iPhone too!


Welcome back Driver J. It's been a while since you posted!!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> Welcome back Driver J. It's been a while since you posted!!!


Wow! I haven't heard from driver j in years.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> Welcome back Driver J. It's been a while since you posted!!!





ChortlingCrison said:


> Wow! I haven't heard from driver j in years.


LOL look at the date of his post, it was from two years ago, some noob bumped the thread


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> LOL look at the date of his post, it was from two years ago, some noob bumped the thread


Necro-ing the threads have a way of bringing former members back to life on here.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RonL said:


> That's it. I'm not whoring out my vehicle and risking my life for $.73 a mile.
> I'm better than this. Maybe the few that keep driving will get broadsided by
> a FedEx or Walmart semi and receive a large insurance settlement.
> It's been kinda fun, but no more!


Dash cam it and post. Thanks


----------



## RhynoPilot (Apr 25, 2017)

if yall gonna quit, leave ur app on on the back ground and let all those request goes on. Just ignore it. Lol, nice way to piss of uber too


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RhynoPilot said:


> if yall gonna quit, leave ur app on on the back ground and let all those request goes on. Just ignore it. Lol, nice way to piss of uber too


And kill surge for those still driving. I take it you don't have the most genius ideas


----------

